# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] 3 τρίχρωμα iνδικά xοιρίδια

## Windsa

Ένας φίλος  χαρίζει 3 τρίχρωμα ινδικά χοιρίδια... 4-5 μηνών... οποιος ενδιαφέρεται στείλτε pm θα σας δώσω το τηλέφωνο του. 
Δεν έχω δυνατότητα να ανεβάσω φωτό.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ωωωωωχ ζημια που μου εκανες τωρα...

τι ειναι πωλινα?αγορακια κοριτσακια?
αν θελει μπορω να βαλω την αγγελια και σε φορουμ για ινδικα που ειμαι...αρκει να εχω ενα τηλ...

----------


## Windsa

Παιδιά, δεν ξέρω απόλυτος τίποτα...
Απλά με ρώτησε αν κανεις από τους φίλους μου θέλει Ινδικά χοιρίδια...και ρωτάω εγώ εσάς τώρα...δεν τα έχω δει ποτε μου, δεν ξέρω το φύλο τους, πως τα έχει και σε τι κατάσταση είναι. Απλά δεν θέλει να ασχολείται άλλο με αυτά. 

Το τηλέφωνο του θα δώσω προσωπικά μέσο pm.

----------


## vikitaspaw

Πωλινα μου ξερεις μηπως ποσο μεγαλα ειναι σε μεγεθος περιπου? Εχω ενα κλουβι που χα το χαμστερ μου  (ειναι αρκετα μεγαλο βεβαια) κ ισως μπορουσα να φιλοξενησω ινδικο χοιριδιο...

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

βικυ αν το κλουβι σου δεν εχει 70 εκατοστα *το λιγοτερο* μηκος δεν θα ηταν καθολου καλη ιδεα,ειναι πολυ πιο μεγαλα απο τα χαμστερ...

μια φοτο απο το google για να καταλαβεις περιπου

----------


## vikitaspaw

Αχ αγγελε σ ευχαριστω! Εχει 70 μηκος αλλα τωρα που το σκεφτομαι εχω κ ενα πλυ μεγαλυτερο που χα παλια ενα κουνελακι. Να σου πω..ετσι για την ιστορια..αντεχουν εξω το χειμωνα?

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

απ οσο εχω διαβασει οχι,εγω οταν ειχα τα εβαζα μεσα...δεν ξερω αν το εχει δωκιμασει καποιος...

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

Και εγώ μέσα το έβαζα πάντως την δικιά μου....

----------


## Boo

Ενδιαφερεται μια φιλη μου για ινδικο χοιριδιο, τα εχει δωσει η οχι ακομα?

----------


## Windsa

εχεις πμ

----------


## Boo

Ωραια, θα την ενημερωσω γιατι θελει απο καιρο. Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ για την αμεση απαντηση  :Love0040:

----------


## zweet

αχ τα αγαπω πολυ !! αλλα ειμαι πληρης απο ζωακια .. ευχομαι να πανε σε καλα σπιτακια!

----------

